# Ιστορικός και άλλοι αφηγηματικοί ενεστώτες



## Philip (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει τέλος και ο _γραφικός_ _ενεστώτας_, ο οποίος όμως αγνοώ πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά. :)



vivid present


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> [*]Υπάρχει τέλος και ο _γραφικός_ _ενεστώτας_, ο οποίος όμως αγνοώ πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά.


Τώρα που βρήκαμε τι σημαίνει στα αγγλικά, να μου επιβεβαιώσετε/εξηγήσετε και *τι κάνει *στα ελληνικά; 
Είναι αυτός ο ενεστώτας που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν αφηγούμαστε κάτι, π.χ.
«Βλέπω χτες στο δρόμο τη Μαρία και τι μου λέει;»
Και επίσης στα ανέκδοτα, δηλαδή 
«Μπαίνει ένα άλογο σε ένα μπαρ και παραγγέλνει ένα ουίσκι»;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Philip said:


> vivid present


Ευχαριστώ θερμά! :)



Palavra said:


> Τώρα που βρήκαμε τι σημαίνει στα αγγλικά, να μου επιβεβαιώσετε/εξηγήσετε και *τι κάνει *στα ελληνικά;
> Είναι αυτός ο ενεστώτας που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν αφηγούμαστε κάτι, π.χ.
> «Βλέπω χτες στο δρόμο τη Μαρία και τι μου λέει;»
> Και επίσης στα ανέκδοτα, δηλαδή
> «Μπαίνει ένα άλογο σε ένα μπαρ και παραγγέλνει ένα ουίσκι»;


Ναι, αυτό που λες είναι. :) Ο γραφικός ενεστώτας είναι η χρήση ενεστώτα σε αφηγήσεις προκειμένου να ζωντανέψουν και να φέρουν τον ακροατή το επίκεντρο της δράσης: _Μπαίνω που λέτε στην εφορία, και τι βλέπω;!_ Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει ως παράδειγμα γραφικού ενεστώτα το «τρία πουλάκια κάθονται» του γνωστού δημώδους, διότι γραμματικά ορθό θα ήταν να πούμε «κάθονταν» (παρατατικός).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2009)

Για να μην αφήσω και κανέναν με την απορία (αφού έκανε και την αρχή ο λίγο παραπάνω κύρος:)):


Palavra said:


> «Μπαίνει ένα άλογο σε ένα μπαρ και παραγγέλνει ένα ουίσκι»


Ο μπάρμαν το σερβίρει και το κοιτάει σαν χάνος. Το άλογο ζητάει το λογαριασμό, πληρώνει και ρωτάει το μπάρμαν: 
«Γιατί με κοιτάς έτσι;»
«Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω ξαναδεί άλογο σε μπαρ»
«Και ούτε θα ξαναδείς με τις τιμές που έχεις»


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αυτό που λες είναι. :) Ο γραφικός ενεστώτας είναι η χρήση ενεστώτα σε αφηγήσεις προκειμένου να ζωντανέψουν και να φέρουν τον ακροατή το επίκεντρο της δράσης: _Μπαίνω που λέτε στην εφορία, και τι βλέπω;!_ Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει ως παράδειγμα γραφικού ενεστώτα το «τρία πουλάκια κάθονται» του γνωστού δημώδους, διότι γραμματικά ορθό θα ήταν να πούμε «κάθονταν» (παρατατικός).



Καινούργιο φρούτο αυτή η -ατυχής- ονομασία (από μετάφραση;)) για τον ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΕΝΕΣΤΩΤΑ; - ενεστώτας στη θέση ιστορικού χρόνου, σε αφηγήσεις παρελθόντος, για να προσδώσει ζωντάνια στην αφήγηση .


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Ενώ στα αγγλικά ο _vivid present_ δεν διαφέρει ουσιαστικά από τον ιστορικό ενεστώτα (απλώς τονίζεται περισσότερο το στοιχείο της ζωηρότητας της αφήγησης), στο ΛΝΕΓ φαίνεται να γίνεται κάποια διαφοροποίηση. Λέει, δηλαδή, ότι ο ιστορικός χρησιμοποιείται «αντί παρελθοντικού χρόνου», αλλά ο γραφικός «αντί για τον παρατατικό». Αυτό δείχνει και το παράδειγμα: _κάθονται_ αντί _κάθονταν_. Στα αγγλικά, πάντως, δεν ισχύει αυτή η διάκριση — δεν περιορίζεται ο vivid present σε αντικατάσταση του imperfect.


Παράδειγμα εδώ στο G60.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ενώ στα αγγλικά ο _vivid present_ δεν διαφέρει ουσιαστικά από τον ιστορικό ενεστώτα (απλώς τονίζεται περισσότερο το στοιχείο της ζωηρότητας της αφήγησης), στο ΛΝΕΓ φαίνεται να γίνεται κάποια διαφοροποίηση. Λέει, δηλαδή, ότι ο ιστορικός χρησιμοποιείται «αντί παρελθοντικού χρόνου», αλλά ο γραφικός «αντί για τον παρατατικό». Αυτό δείχνει και το παράδειγμα: _κάθονται_ αντί _κάθονταν_. Στα αγγλικά, πάντως, δεν ισχύει αυτή η διάκριση — δεν περιορίζεται ο vivid present σε αντικατάσταση του imperfect.
> 
> 
> Παράδειγμα εδώ στο G60.



Ωστόσο, δεν έχετε και εσείς την αίσθηση ότι το "γραφικός ενεστώτας" δεν αποτελεί και τόσο ευτυχή απόδοση του αγγλικού όρου;


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν έχετε και εσείς την αίσθηση ότι το "γραφικός ενεστώτας" δεν αποτελεί και τόσο ευτυχή απόδοση του αγγλικού όρου;


 
"γραφική" θα τη χαρακτήριζα...
Παραστατικό, ίσως να τον απέδιδα πρόχειρα, αλλά τώρα είμαι νοερά αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Όταν υπάρχει εναλλακτικά και ο _narrative present_, ο _αφηγηματικός ενεστώτας_ (ο οποίος λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ), εμένα ακόμα και ο αγγλικός όρος «vivid present» μού φαίνεται ατυχής. Την ελληνική απόδοση (που σήμερα πρωτοάκουσα) φαίνεται να είμαστε οι μόνοι που τη γνωρίζουμε στο διαδίκτυο. Και, αν δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει, δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις κάτι ούτε από το _γραφικός ενεστώτας_ ούτε από το _παραστατικός ενεστώτας_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όταν υπάρχει εναλλακτικά και ο _narrative present_, ο _αφηγηματικός ενεστώτας_ (ο οποίος λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ), εμένα ακόμα και ο αγγλικός όρος «vivid present» μού φαίνεται ατυχής. Την ελληνική απόδοση (που σήμερα πρωτοάκουσα) φαίνεται να είμαστε οι μόνοι που τη γνωρίζουμε στο διαδίκτυο. Και, αν δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει, δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις κάτι ούτε από το _γραφικός ενεστώτας_ ούτε από το _παραστατικός ενεστώτας_.


 
Beam me down, Scotty.

Συμφωνώ, και για το vivid και για το γενικότερο, αλλά λόγω φόρας αποπειράθηκα να προτείνω καλύτερη απόδοση από τη "γραφική". Είπα ότι είμαι αλλού;

Roger, Captain Kirk? Dr Spock, signing off.
Beam me up again, Scotty!


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Εσύ καλά έκανες. Και καλύτερη απόδοση είναι ο _παραστατικός_ από τον _γραφικό_ ενεστώτα. Γιατί όχι και _περιγραφικός_; Έτσι κι αλλιώς, κανένα επίθετο δεν δείχνει ότι αναφερόμαστε στο παρελθόν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Εγώ ξέρω τον παραπειστικό αόριστο, όταν ο σερβιτόρος λέει "έφτασεεε" και το αφικνούμενο πιάτο χάνει το δρόμο για το τραπέζι.


----------



## Philip (Jul 16, 2009)

Έχουμε και historic(al) present και (πιο σπάνια) dramatic present. Oi διαφορές είναι ζήτημα προσωπικής προτίμησης, AFAIK. Συνήθως εννοούμε present simple, αλλά και continuous/progressive χρησιμοποιέιται τοιουτοτρόπως.


----------



## psifio (Jun 28, 2011)

stathis said:


> Να προσθέσω όμως ότι σύμφωνα με το σχολικό συντακτικό, το _ένας-μία-ένα_ συγκαταλέγεται στις αόριστες αντωνυμίες (πέρα από αόριστο άρθρο και αριθμητικό επίθετο), και μάλιστα δίνεται το εξής παράδειγμα:
> Χτυπάει την πόρτα και βγαίνει *ένας* και του άνοιξε.


 
Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι ψιλοάσχετο: Είναι σωστή η χρήση των χρόνων στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2011)

psifio said:


> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι ψιλοάσχετο: Είναι σωστή η χρήση των χρόνων στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα;


Τι θα προτιμούσες;

(α) Χτυπάει την πόρτα και βγαίνει ένας και του ανοίγει.
(β) Χτυπάει την πόρτα και βγήκε ένας και του άνοιξε.
(γ) Χτύπησε την πόρτα και βγήκε ένας και του άνοιξε.
(δ) Χτύπησε την πόρτα και βγαίνει ένας και του ανοίγει.
(ε) Χτυπάει την πόρτα και βγαίνει ένας και του άνοιξε. -- το αρχικό παράδειγμα

Εγώ βλέπω σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις επαρκείς μικροδιαφορές για να μπορούν να σταθούν, ιδίως σε αφηγηματικό λόγο. Εξαρτάται βέβαια (πολύ) και από το περικείμενο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

psifio said:


> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι ψιλοάσχετο: Είναι σωστή η χρήση των χρόνων στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα;


 
Δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενη. Για τον ιστορικό ή αφηγηματικό ενεστώτα, το ξανακουβεντιάσαμε από δω και κάτω.* 
Ίσως να ξενίζει λίγο η αλλαγή σε αόριστο στο τέλος. Αν συνεχιζόταν η αφήγηση, ίσως να μην το προτιμούσα, αλλά έτσι που τελειώνει με τον αόριστο, μου φαίνεται μια χαρά.


* Έγιναν μεταφορές και νοικοκυρέματα. --_nickel_


----------



## psifio (Jun 28, 2011)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μου περνάει από το μυαλό κάποια περίπτωση που θα έβαζα άλλο χρόνο στο βγαίνει και άλλο στο ανοίγει.



daeman said:


> Ίσως να ξενίζει λίγο η αλλαγή σε αόριστο στο τέλος.



Αυτό μου χτύπησε.


----------

